# Using Laser Card as Maestro



## bluetoff (8 Dec 2006)

As my Laser card has the Maestro symbol on the back of it, I assume I can use the card as a Maestro card while shopping on such websites as Amazon and Play, however the card does not have an issue number or a CV2 number, does this simply mean I cannot use my Laser card on such websites or is there an easy solution to this problem?


----------



## Jockey (8 Dec 2006)

Hi Bluetoff,

From using my laser card on online stores, they don't usually ask for a cv2 number as these are only found on credit cards not debits cards, but im open to correction on that!

Jockey


----------



## Anne Marie (11 Dec 2006)

Check the details on the site to see if they say Only Credit Cards accepted, or Laser Not accepted.  It happens.


----------



## ShaneMc (13 Dec 2006)

sometime sthey ask for a switch no which irish cards dont have...apparantley 001 works - just something i heard


----------



## lovestorm21 (3 Dec 2007)

my NIB laser/maestro has an issue number and a security code
it works on international websites unlike my AIB/PTSB which don't have issue numbers or security codes at the back


----------

